# Top Techniques You Can Use to Help Avoid a Crash



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Scanning the Road*
To be a defensive driver, you have to see what's going on.

The best way to spot potential trouble is by scanning. Avoid a fixed, straight-ahead stare that may let you drift off into daydreams while on the road. We are all subject to many distractions while driving, both inside and outside the motor vehicle, which can reduce a driver's concentration on the driving task. (The driving task encompasses all social, physical, legal, and mental skills required to drive.)



























Inside your vehicle, devices such as cellular phones and stereos can interfere with driving. Reaching for a ringing phone, searching for your tunes, eating, tending to personal hygiene (i.e., shaving, applying makeup), reading (i.e., books, magazines, maps or directions), and dealing with children instead of devoting your full attention to driving can increase the potential for a traffic crash. Even conversation between vehicle occupants is a driving distraction.










Learn more here http://www.safemotorist.com/articles/crash_prevention.aspx


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

All good advice

I just drive defensively and regard every other vehicle on the road as if it were mine and would protect accordingly.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Here we go, the only way to not get in an accident is not to drive. Don't drive without the new TNC Gap coverage or know you're screwed when you get in an accident. I've only recently been in accidents that were my fault, I've been in plenty and none of them were my fault. One I was on a route outside Boston going 60 and the car in front stops out of the blue, no where to go but on his bumper. You don't realize the moment you think steady as she goes is the moment you're likely to have an accident.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> *Scanning the Road*
> To be a defensive driver, you have to see what's going on.
> 
> The best way to spot potential trouble is by scanning. Avoid a fixed, straight-ahead stare that may let you drift off into daydreams while on the road. We are all subject to many distractions while driving, both inside and outside the motor vehicle, which can reduce a driver's concentration on the driving task. (The driving task encompasses all social, physical, legal, and mental skills required to drive.)
> ...


Oh, so don't drive the way most people do. I see most drivers only looking at the ass end of the vehicle in front of them. It's almost funny, like sheep. If that 1st drivers goes over a cliff, how many will follow?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Here we go, the only way to not get in an accident is not to drive. Don't drive without the new TNC Gap coverage or know you're screwed when you get in an accident. I've only recently been in accidents that were my fault, I've been in plenty and none of them were my fault. One I was on a route outside Boston going 60 and the car in front stops out of the blue, no where to go but on his bumper. You don't realize the moment you think steady as she goes is the moment you're likely to have an accident.


Not trolling but unless you're driving for a living it seems like you get into a LOT of accidents. The best way to prevent a rear-end collision is the 3 second rule, modified to suit conditions, more time obviously on slick roads.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

UberCemetery said:


> *Scanning the Road*
> To be a defensive driver, you have to see what's going on.
> 
> The best way to spot potential trouble is by scanning. Avoid a fixed, straight-ahead stare that may let you drift off into daydreams while on the road. We are all subject to many distractions while driving, both inside and outside the motor vehicle, which can reduce a driver's concentration on the driving task. (The driving task encompasses all social, physical, legal, and mental skills required to drive.)
> ...


Take it easy buddy! The rest of us know how to drive safely already.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Stygge said:


> Take it easy buddy! The rest of us know how to drive safely already.


Always good to have a refresher. If you think you're the best that's fine. Just don't hurt any of us.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Take it easy buddy! The rest of us know how to drive safely already.


Not in San Diego they don't.

When we have large concerts I get to see other TNC drivers. Some are pretty bad. 
The younger the more reckless.

I see young Uber/Lyft drivers rocket off the light. That is a great way to get killed. Never be the first in the intersection after the light change. That person that always runs the yellow will kill ya.

It never hurts to be reminded of good driving practices.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Most of the time the bad drivers around here that stick out have the app on the windshield. I'm like there goes another donkey driving for Youber.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

UberCemetery said:


> Always good to have a refresher. If you think you're the best that's fine. Just don't hurt any of us.


There might be folks better driver than me. I know how to drive and I hope anyone on this board knows how to drive too. Do you think we are 16 or what? I have never hurt anyone and I have been successful in staying out of the way of morons. I do my best to stay out of the way of anyone needing your advice. Take it easy bro. Drive safely.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Stygge said:


> There might be folks better driver than me. I know how to drive and I hope anyone on this board knows how to drive too. Do you think we are 16 or what? I have never hurt anyone and I have been successful in staying out of the way of morons. I do my best to stay out of the way of anyone needing your advice. Take it easy bro. Drive safely.


It's best that you keep moving on to another thread if you don't think this is good info. If you have any helpful suggestions for us all please stay. You may be just fine but what about the other guy?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

motorcyclists beware of open joints on bridge


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Most of the time the bad drivers around here that stick out have the app on the windshield. I'm like there goes another donkey driving for Youber.


For me the windshield mount is the only way to go. 
I never have to take my eyes off the road.

I tried the vent mount, and the stupid suction mount that Lyft provided, but neither worked out.

I have one of the good mounts with the gooseneck. 
I keep it mounted on the far left to keep pax hands off my phone.

It keeps the phone steady at just the right height. 
It fits in the 7" legal section of the windshield allowed on the lower left side. 
It also allows me to use a wired headset in my left ear the pax can't see. 
I keep the phone brightness low so it doesn't distract me at night.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> For me the windshield mount is the only way to go.
> I never have to take my eyes off the road.
> 
> I tried the vent mount, and the stupid suction mount that Lyft provided, but neither worked out.
> ...


Good tips.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> motorcyclists beware of open joints on bridge


Damn straight!
I freaking hate the steel grate bridges in Oregon on a bike. Slippery as owl $hit. Scares the hell out of me. 
Last time I rode to Portland I drove 30 miles out of the way to avoid steel grate bridges.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

My answer to all is 5 drive blindfolded with ear plugs using only your knee to steer so you can eat a bowl of hot soup and not spill it using one hand


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Control the things that you can:

Awareness, space cushion, drive predictably, check each intersection...

Use your turn signal, always. It only takes a couple of weeks to train yourself into the habit of using your signals. After that it takes zero effort. You will find yourself signaling on deserted roads. Don't fight that habit.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Control the things that you can:
> 
> Awareness, space cushion, drive predictably, check each intersection...
> 
> Use your turn signal, always. It only takes a couple of weeks to train yourself into the habit of using your signals. After that it takes zero effort. You will find yourself signaling on deserted roads. Don't fight that habit.


Some of us never stopped using our turn signals. No need to retrain.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Now that most of the people on here know they're screwed and not covered the way they were led to believe in an accident while doing TNC, its not the drivers here who are driving more carefully, its the other drivers. As soon as you let your guard down is most likely when you'll have an accident, which is really the time most people have an accident, even though they are normally good drivers.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I see young Uber/Lyft drivers rocket off the light. That is a great way to get killed. Never be the first in the intersection after the light change. That person that always runs the yellow will kill ya.


AND look both ways. Green doesn't mean "go", it means "go once the area is clear".



UberCemetery said:


> How frequently do you use cruise control?


Most of the time I'm on the freeway. It prevents leadfoot.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Now that most of the people on here know they're screwed and not covered the way they were led to believe in an accident while doing TNC, its not the drivers here who are driving more carefully, its the other drivers. As soon as you let your guard down is most likely when you'll have an accident, which is really the time most people have an accident, even though they are normally good drivers.


Every driver is required to be insured by TNC insurance. It is in the agreement, so Uber is off the hook if you do not buy Metro Mile, or Farmers TNC insurance in CA. Most states have an TNC insurance option now. There is money in them there broke Uber drivers, and the insurance companies are discovering that.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> *Flat Tire While Driving?*
> 
> *
> View attachment 27943
> *


How is that "lack of impulse control" thing working out for you?
There may be work for you at the DMV in your state.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Every driver is required to be insured by TNC insurance. It is in the agreement, so Uber is off the hook if you do not buy Metro Mile, or Farmers TNC insurance in CA. Most states have an TNC insurance option now. There is money in them there broke Uber drivers, and the insurance companies are discovering that.


No, the TNC company MUST buy the insurance if the drivers don't have it and Uber X drivers DO NOT have it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, the TNC company MUST buy the insurance if the drivers don't have it and Uber X drivers DO NOT have it.


I sure do. Metro Mile. They connect directly into the Uber data base and know every mile I drive for Uber. They also have a dongle plugged into my car computer and it tracks my location, speed, gas mileage, engine condition, and a lot more things. The app has great features including finding your car if stolen, or just lost in a parking lot.

California law requires James River to provide matching insurance to the TNC insurance the driver buys.

Purchase comprehensive, Uber has to match that. 
Purchase basic insurance and you are screwed.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> How is that "lack of impulse control" thing working out for you?
> There may be work for you at the DMV in your state.


Hey that's a good idea. Guaranteed salary at the end of the week, pension, benefits, paid vacation. Normal hours.

*Average Dmv Salaries*
In USD as of Feb 15, 2016
25k 50k 75k
*dmv*
$42,000

They usually dont open until 9:00 am half days on Saturday. Closed Sunday. In some states closed on Monday.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, the TNC company MUST buy the insurance if the drivers don't have it and Uber X drivers DO NOT have it.


Changes by state. Insurance is controlled at the state level. 
In CA we buy TNC insurance.

Uber is required by law to match the same coverage as your TNC insurance during the periods where Uber insurance is active. 
In the other periods Metro Mile is responsible. 
It costs a monthly fee and four cents a mile when you are not on the app. 
Zero cents per mile if you are on the app. 
I personally pay $60/mo. + mileage. It is usually about $80 to $100/month for my Uber car and my truck each month.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Hey that's a good idea. Guaranteed salary at the end of the week, pension, benefits, paid vacation. Normal hours.


You also get to hear a mechanical voice saying a new number every 5 seconds. 
Bing - B47... B47. Bing- C85.... C85.

I sure none of the DMV workers are crazy. Not a one.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Hey that's a good idea. Guaranteed salary at the end of the week, pension, benefits, paid vacation. Normal hours.
> 
> *Average Dmv Salaries*
> In USD as of Feb 15, 2016
> ...


$42 thou a year will not buy a lot of beer


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> $42 thou a year will not buy a lot of beer


Driving Uberx buys none. LOL


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> How do you handle blind spots?


get a 180 degree view rear view mirror. I have one and it eliminates all my blind spots to the point where I don't have to look at my side view mirrors.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

njboooyaa said:


> get a 180 degree view rear view mirror. I have one and it eliminates all my blind spots to the point where I don't have to look at my side view mirrors.


Kool I wondered about them. I have never had one, or used one. They just clip on correct?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Kool I wondered about them. I have never had one, or used one. They just clip on correct?


yup. they're very easy to install. I've had mine since dec 2009


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Police Name Woman Killed In Windsor Locks Uber Car Accident*

http://www.courant.com/breaking-news/hc-windsor-locks-fatal-accident-0223-20160222-story.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> Control the things that you can:
> 
> Awareness, space cushion, drive predictably, check each intersection...
> 
> Use your turn signal, always. It only takes a couple of weeks to train yourself into the habit of using your signals. After that it takes zero effort. You will find yourself signaling on deserted roads. Don't fight that habit.


I hate drivers that don't use their turn signals.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> All good advice
> 
> I just drive defensively and regard every other vehicle on the road as if it were mine and would protect accordingly.


I drive as if all other drivers are out to kill me, while at the same time making them all think I'm out to kill them; a technique which gets ya lotsa space.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> How do you handle blind spots?
> 
> When your driving with riders do you look over your shoulder or just rely on the mirrors?


Most people seem to adjust their mirrors to show three views of who's behind them. Adjust so that as a vehicle begins to disappear from the left side of your inside mirror it begins to appear on the right side of the driver door mirror, then when it starts to disappear off the left side of that mirror you will see it in the corner of your eye without turning your head, no blind spot. Do the same with the right side door mirror. As you drive, scan those side mirrors constantly so when that guy ahead of you unexpectedly slams on his brakes you'll know where to go. Let the guy behind you be the one who rearends the guy in front of you. When avoiding a collision, don't fixate on what you're seemingly going to hit. Look toward where you need to go and you will instinctively steer there, hopefully avoiding the collision.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Uber makes me very thankful that my car came with blindspot assist mirrors...extremely helpful.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

You could also be doing a pretty good job of driving, nice gap in front of you and everything, then have someone pull out in front of you into the next lane...then back into your lane then come a quick stop. You're doing good enough you manage to not hit the jackass that cut in front of you, but then you get nailed from behind...


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I had an even bigger rear view mirror than the one posted above a long time ago. The woman State Trooper who pulled me over for speeding was laughing asking with that mirror how could I have not seen her behind me? I tossed it soon after that for feeling like a donkey.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> You could also be doing a pretty good job of driving, nice gap in front of you and everything, then have someone pull out in front of you into the next lane...then back into your lane then come a quick stop. You're doing good enough you manage to not hit the jackass that cut in front of you, but then you get nailed from behind...


The video does not play Fauxknight ??


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> The video does not play Fauxknight ??


Fixed.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have driven as a part of my occupation for quite some time. I study people and how they drive. I can often predict what someone is going to do, by observing their behavior patterns.


Whenever I detect an emergency vehicle either by lights or siren or both, and I am yielding to the emergency vehicle I put my hazards on to not only warn other drivers, but also to signal the driver of the emergency vehicle that I acknowledge their presence and that I am yielding to their right of way.
I also do the same when there is an emergency vehicle, police, vehicle with hazards or a semi with hazards by the side of the road, depending on conditions most of the time, to alert other drivers.
If some one is speeding up and slowing down often. There is a good chance they are texting and driving, distracted or a poor driver in general.
If there is a sudden reduction in the flow of traffic or if it is coming to a complete stop. I will tap my brakes repeatedly as to make them flash and get the drivers attention behind me. If it is really bad, I use the hazards as well.
Furthermore, I know this is easier said then done but if you avoid an accident and traffic flow is restricted or comes to a complete stop, try to get you vehicle out of harms way from the chain reaction so to speak. Heck if you need to hit the gas hard and drive into a modest ditch or off the road, do it!
If a driver is driving recklessly and tailgating you. Calmly slow down, put your turn signal on, or hazards and pull over and let them pass. If appropriate, I will also wave them past me and even give them a thumbs up and smile in a non aggressive manor. I stay in control of the situation, I eliminate the distraction and the anxiety or stress and it just flows right out of my body.
Watch the front tire of the vehicle, that is the first indication if a vehicle is coming to a controlled stop, turning, or merging into your lane.
Busy parking lots are dangerous.
When you are driving near a semi watch their side view mirrors, did the driver check his mirror and did he see you?
If a semi signals to merge into your lane and you give them room or they have room, flash your lights, if you see the trucker look at you in the mirror do it then, truckers do this to communicate to each other that there is room to pass.
Watch out for pickup trucks or SUVs with trailers in general. But especially if it is hauling a boat late in the day. These people have been drinking, boating, or fishing. I have seen many times these vehicles take a turn and not give appropriate clearance for their trailer and boat.
If you must drive in snow, always have at least a half a tank of gas in the vehicle. If you get stuck and your engine runs, you have heat.
I always drive with daytime running lights on.
Finally, watch out for the rusted, busted out mini van! The more busted and rusted the more dangerous they are. Especially if they are in the fast lane going below the limit or at the limit. Some of these drivers are akin to the troll on the internet but they are on the road waiting and wanting confrontation.
It is one thing to be cavalier, dismissive and just say you are a safe driver.

I know I am.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

cannonball7 said:


> I have driven as a part of my occupation for quite some time. I study people and how they drive. I can often predict what someone is going to do, by observing their behavior patterns.
> 
> 
> Whenever I detect an emergency vehicle either by lights or siren or both, and I am yielding to the emergency vehicle I put my hazards on to not only warn other drivers, but also to signal the driver of the emergency vehicle that I acknowledge their presence and that I am yielding to their right of way.
> ...


Great post cannonball7 - Thanks


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

UberCemetery said:


> Great post cannonball7 - Thanks


Thank you, this is a great thread.

Mods...should we sticky this one?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

For cannonball7


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> I have driven as a part of my occupation for quite some time. I study people and how they drive. I can often predict what someone is going to do, by observing their behavior patterns.
> 
> 
> Whenever I detect an emergency vehicle either by lights or siren or both, and I am yielding to the emergency vehicle I put my hazards on to not only warn other drivers, but also to signal the driver of the emergency vehicle that I acknowledge their presence and that I am yielding to their right of way.
> ...


This deserves a blog. I've learned a few things and will try them out when needed on the road!


----------

